
Siri Running On an iPhone 4 - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/10/31/siri-running-on-an-iphone-4/
======
nomdeplume
This site almost broke my noscript plugin with its thousands of facebook this
and scorecard research thats.

